# Ideas for space under stairs



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

My shop is located in the basement of my house. Unfortunately I have the stairwell in the middle of the shop with stud support walls on each side. I am looking for suggestions of different ways to use the space? Ideas and pictures are welcome!!


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## ajshobby (Jan 30, 2012)

I have my jet dust collector and fein vac under my stairwell. drywalled off and door closed for a bit of noise reduction. Also in the far back open area are all my cordless tool boxes that i dont use. wish i had pics of the drywall but i pulled it off as i am moving my shop so its all open now. I used blast gates for wall penetrations and it really worked out well.


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

That was the original plan but with the low ceiling my dust collector won't fit


----------



## jonmakesthings (Feb 28, 2016)

Use it for wood storage. Make some shelves for longer pieces close to the bottom and shorter pieces close to the top


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree with Jonmakesthings. That is the perfect place for storing various lengths of wood and sheet stock cutoffs.

Also, think about bar clamp storage. Either horizontally by installing plastic pipes on the under side of the appropriate length shelf/shelves into which you slide the clamps or you can hang them vertically on the inside of the door to the space.

Cheers!


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

You've dry-walled in the stairs which is a shame. I've seen people attach shelves to the underside of the treads to make a wine rack.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

The basement steps in my circa 1950 house is basic 2×10 ,closed stringer with treads nailed in. No risers. Before moving heavy machinery down there I reinforced it with a 2×4 framework. Also I added in big wood screws securing the steps to the stringers. I didn't want to be halfway down with a lathe and have the steps break.

It really isn't much good for shop storage. But it did allow me to store things I seldom use but can't part with. In boxes with the contents written on the box, I can see and access it easily. I cleared up a lot of space that is usable shop space.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Mrowell,

Whatever you elect to store under the stairs, accessing items in the back could be difficult. A plywood platform on heavy duty castors would allow stored contents to roll out making all items easily accessed. The platform could be used as a base on which some shelves or whatever can be built and thus bring some organization to the space.


----------



## Mrowell (Apr 13, 2015)

I know it's been a while but I have finally got around to re working under my stairs. Not finished yet but it's a start. I think I'm going to add some clamp storage and another drawer or two for small scrap storage (I have trouble throwing any piece of wood away). I appreciate everyone's input let me know your thoughts!


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

Drawers! Have the bottom drawer on wheels, so it just rolls on the floor. Weld together your own heavy duty full-extension drawer slides for all the other drawers. Put a shelf at the top (no point having drawers above shoulder height). Slope the back of every drawer so it fits right up to the underside of the stairs.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

At my 'Workshop in the Woods' I put my well pump and pressure tank under the stairs. There is also room for my portable air compressor and the HVLP sprayer. Both of these tools present a challenge for storage.


----------



## CameronRobertson (Jul 29, 2013)

Previously the area under the stairs in my house has been left vacant. We just covered it up with a board and painted over it. However, when things increase in quantity as the years go by, we felt the need to utilize every inch of space that we could find. The area under the stairs is the perfect spot because it had an ample amount of space to build storage racks and shelving. We even built a door so as to conceal the interior, making it even neater.


----------



## magaoitin (Oct 20, 2015)

I have an L shaped set of stairs in my shop. In the "upper" section I plan on doing built in cabinets for hand tools, but I haven't had the time to design or build it yet.

In the lower section (the really wasted space) I got a little carried away…I ran plumbing and have a urinal hidden away, along with my utility sink and a point of use hot water heater.

I need to finish trimming it out and staining it.


----------

